# About.com- Cymbalta for IBS and Generalized Anxiety



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A newly published study evaluated the effect of Cymbalta (duloxetine) on a small group of patients who have IBS along with 
generalized anxiety disorder (GAD).

According to the study abstract, the medication was given to 13 subjects in an open-label trial design - in other words, the subjects knew they were getting the medication - for a period of 12 weeks. Using self-report questionnaires, the results indicated that the subjects reported improvement in both their anxiety and IBS symptoms.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

